# Traveling Neuseeland



## BigEarn (6. Oktober 2004)

So, auch wenn es schon etwas her ist, versuche ich doch mal, aus meiner Erinnerung einen Bericht über meinen Neuseelandaufenthalt 2003 zu verfassen.

Nachdem mein Studium nicht das war, was ich mir vorgestellt hatte und ich ziemlich planlos war, was ich machen wollte, beschloss ich im Dezember 2002 dahin zu fliegen, wo ich schon immer einmal hin wollte…Neuseeland. Im Internet informierte ich mich über das Work & Travel Programm, das es Menschen bis 30 ermöglicht, eine einmalige, einjährige Arbeitserlaubnis in NZ zu bekommen, mit der Beschränkung, nicht länger als 3 Monate für den selben Arbeitgeber zu arbeiten, da der eigentliche Sinn darin liegt, zu reisen und durch Kurzzeitjobs die Kasse aufzubessern.

Also schickte ich meinen Antrag zur Botschaft und war riesig erleichtert, als ich eines der begehrten Visa kurz darauf bekam.

Nun ja, im April sollte es los gehen und bis dahin war ich mit Organisieren und ausrüsten ganz schön beschäftigt. Man glaubt gar nicht, wie viel Geld man in so Outdoor-shops lassen kann. 

Angelzeug musste natürlich auch mit…allerdings kompakt und nur das nötigste. 20 KG Gepäck für fast ein Jahr, da muss man an allen Ecken sparen. (Jetzt würde ich wahrscheinlich

mit 15 KG fliegen *g*) Also bestand mein Gepäck aus einer Shimano Exage STC, meiner ABU Souverän + E-Spule und einer winzigen Box mit einigen Tobys und  Mepps.

Die Zeit verging wie im Fluge und Anfang April ging es dann von Frankfurt aus los Richtung Singapur, wo ich nach 13 Stunden Flug einen kurzen Zwischenstopp für 1 ½ Tage einlegte. Die erste neue Erfahrung auf dieser Reise machte ich, als ich aus dem Flughafen hinaustrat…40° und 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit oder mehr. Noch nie hab ich es geschafft in 10 sek. vollgeschwitzt zu sein.

Nachdem ich am Rest des Tages damit beschäftigt war, ein indisches Curry nach dem anderen zu probieren um das schärfste zu finden, machte ich am nächsten Tag eine Stadttour. Na ja, wirklich toll fand ich Bustouren auch danach nicht *g*

Abends ging es weiter über Sydney nach Auckland. Nach ca. weiteren 12 Flugstunden setzte ich dann auch das erste Mal meinen Fuß auf Aoteora, das Land der großen weissen Wolke.

Neuseeland begrüßte mich mit Sonnenschein und die ersten Tage verbrachte ich in der City

in einem Backpacker. Im Voraus hatte ich für die ersten 4 Wochen einen Aufenthalt bei einer Gastfamilie organisiert, da ich in der Zeit in Auckland zur Sprachschule gehen wollte. Nach den ersten Tagen in Auckland, klappte es dann auch Kontakt zu meiner Gastmutter herzustellen, so dass ich pünktlich zu Schulbeginn bei ihnen einzog.

„Ey Bro` wanna beer?“ wurde mir zunächst einmal gut gekühltes NZ-Beer angeboten, von dem ich in den nächsten Wochen noch einiges konsumieren sollte.

Nun war ich also in NZ aber was war mit Angeln? Meine Gastfamilie war keine allzu große Informationsquelle, was das anging. Allein Bo, der Neffe meiner Gastmutter fuhr gelegentlich aufs Meer, war aber sehr beschäftigt.

In der Schule traf ich dann aber meinen ersten Neuseeländischen Angelkameraden. Steve war Manager unserer School und „crazy about fischin“.  Als ich ihn 3 Monate später noch einmal traf, erzählte er, dass er einen Job in England angenommen habe und in 6 Wochen fliegt. Da hatte er bereits seine ersten 3 Ausfahrten in den Channel gebucht. 

Vor Aucklands Küste fischten wir auf Snapper und da ich nur Forellen-Gerät mitgenommen hatte, bekam ich von Steve seine alte Rute, die ich ihm dann schließlich für kleines Geld abkaufte. Bei unserer ersten Ausfahrt gingen mir direkt 12 Snapper und viele untermassige an den Haken. Fishin in NZ is great, davon war ich schnell überzeugt.

Nach 4 Wochen Angeln, Schule, Party mit meinen Brasilianischen Mitschülern und viel viel Bier bahnte sich mein Abschied von Auckland an.


....
Fotos : Auckland, Schulbarbecue, Snapper, Steve


----------



## BigEarn (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Also organisierte ich mir übers Telefon meinen ersten Arbeitsplatz, hoch oben im Norden, in Kaitaia auf einer kleinen Ökologischen Farm. Mit dem Bus ging es los und für die nächsten 2 ½ Wochen war ich Gast und Arbeiter bei Dave und Andrea und arbeitete auf der Bananenplantage, was sich als harte aber sehr interessante Arbeit herausstellte. Das leibliche Wohl kam hier nie zu kurz. Mal pflückte man sich Mandarinen, Fejioas, Persimmons oder bereitete sich in der Küche etwas aus den vielen frischen Zutaten zu. Abends wurde immer zusammen gegessen und es war glaube ich das beste Essen, was ich in dem ganzen Jahr bekommen sollte! Eine frisch geschossene gefüllte Ente für jeden, Gemüse aus dem Garten, Andreas berühmte Vegie-Burger...mjam!

In meiner Freizeit bikte oder trampte ich fast täglich zum 90 Miles Beach, wo ich mich vergeblich im Fischfang versuchte. Na ja, die ersten Schritte in der Brandung…aber allein der Beach war den täglichen Besuch wert.

Als meine Zeit abgelaufen war, konnte ich deutliche Auswirkungen der 2 ½ Wochen auf meinen Körper feststellen. Aufgehört zu rauchen und durch das viele Obst und die körperliche Arbeit das ein oder andere Pfund verloren. Farmarbeit gefiel mir immer besser…!

Da ich noch einige Wochen auf den Besuch einer Freundin warten musste, hieß es weiter arbeiten. So kam ich zu Bruno, dem ich beim Bau seines Meditationstempels helfen sollte.

Leider ging mir Bruno schon nach kurzer Zeit mit seinen Verschwörungstheorien und seinem Wunderheiler-Kram so auf den Zeiger, dass ich nach 3 Tagen aufgab und erstmal Freunde in einem nahegelegenen Campground besuchte. 

Da ich aber Geld sparen und Kiwis treffen wollte, musste schnell ein neuer Job her. Den fand ich nach einigen Tagen in Kaeo, bei Shane und Jitka, die sich dort ihre eigene „kleine“ Farm nach ökologischen Prinzipien aufbauten. 

Mit einem anderen Wwoofer (willing worker on organic farms www.wwoof.co.nz) aus Frankreich halfen wir bei allerlei Tätigkeiten rund ums Haus und auf der Farm. Vom Bau am Haus, welches bei meiner Ankunft noch nicht über elektrisches Licht verfügte (die kam am Tag meiner Abreise), und der Solaranlage über Zäune ziehen, Rinder treiben, Possum-Bekämpfung und Aufräumarbeiten war alles mögliche mit dabei. Zwischendurch führte uns Shane über sein

„kleines“ Anwesen und versuchte mit uns die Wildschweine zu jagen, die regelmäßig für Unordnung auf der Farm sorgten. Obwohl Shane sehr beschäftigt war, da er mit seiner Firma ein Anwesen nahe Russel umzugestalten ( www.ecoland.co.nz) sorgte auch er dafür, dass ich an meinen Fisch kam. 

Im Whangaroa Harbour, einem Naturhafen in der Nähe fischten wir vom Pier aus mit Tintenfisch und Sardinen. Zunächst passierte nicht viel, bis Phillipe, der Franzose einen Biss auf seine Handline bekam. Nach kurzem Kampf war der Fisch verschwunden und der 2/0 er Haken nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. 

Kurz darauf kam bei mir der Biss. Urplötzlich war meine Rute bis ins Handteil gebogen und die Schnur lief, als hätte ich ein Boot gehakt von der Rolle. UFFF!!! What the hell…??? 

Meine Schnur wurde immer weniger und nach 200 Metern zog der Fisch immer weiter ab, obwohl ich die Bremse komplett geschlossen hatte. Der Versuch, die Spule mit der Hand abzubremsen sorgte nicht zum Erfolg aber zu einer schönen Brandblase. Als ich schon die leere Spule vor mir sah war plötzlich alles aus. Das Vorfach war gerissen und noch völlig verwirrt holte ich den Rest meiner Montage ein. Was war das nur gewesen?

Als Jitka und Shane uns abholten, erzählten wir was passiert war. Shane tippte sofort auf Sharks, die oft zu dieser Zeit in den Hafen ziehen. 

Natürlich ging es am nächsten Abend wieder los, diesmal mit einem Eigenbau-Gaff, das wir uns aus Baustahl gebogen und geflext hatten. Den ersten richtigen Biss hatten an diesem Abend die Amerikaner, welche neben uns fischten. Allerdings war der Spaß schnell vorbei, da es beim Anschlag deren Brandungsrute in 3 Teile zerlegte und der Fisch letzten Endes mitsamt Schnur verschwand.

Als es schon dunkel war, lief plötzlich bei meiner Rute die Schnur und ich dachte schon, shit wieder so wie gestern…und tatsächlich, der D-Zug am anderen Ende setzte sich in Bewegung, völlig unberührt von meinen Aktionen. Nach ca. 150m gelang es mir aber doch, den Druck so zu erhöhen, dass er stoppte und kurz darauf sah ich den ersten springenden Stachelrochen meines Lebens im Mondschein. Nach 20 Minuten weiteren Kampfes gaffte Shane schließlich das unheimliche Monster. Wow! 

Beim Zerlegen des Fisches am nächsten Tag, wunderte ich mich nicht mehr über die Power dieser Tiere. Muskeln, Muskeln, Muskeln und davon fast 40 kg in den Flügeln. 

Wir räucherten einen Teil des Fleisches und verteilten den Rest unter den „Nachbarn“. 

Nach ca. 3 Wochen, in denen ich noch eine spannende Wildschweinjagd mitmachte, und mir einen alten Van, ausgebaut zum Backpacker-Mobil, zulegte, hieß es Abschied nehmen und zurück nach Auckland zu fahren um meine Freundin einzusammeln. 
.....


Fotos: 90Miles Beach, Farmland von Shane, Haus in Kaeo, Stingray, Van


----------



## BigEarn (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Die nächsten 7 ½ Wochen wollten wir die Nordinsel bereisen, was sich mit dem Van auch gut bewältigen ließ. Wir starteten durch das Northland, besuchten Andrea auf ihrer Plantage, fuhren bis zum Cape Reinga, in dessen Nähe wir campten und fischten, und dann die Westküste entlang wieder nach Auckland,das wir allerdings nur passierten und unsere Reise in Richtung Rotorua fortsetzten, da wir nach 2 Tagen erreichten. Nachdem wir die Thermal Pools besucht und die vulkanischen Aktivitäten rund um die Stadt bewundert hatten, ging es weiter nach Taupo und dem gleichnamigen Lake, wo ich das erste Mal eine Fliegenrute in die Hand bekam. Mein Erfolg beschränkte sich darauf, einen schönen Fisch zwar zu haken aber nicht zu landen. Da ich keine eigene Fliegenrute hatte beschränkte sich meine Aktivität hier auch auf diesen einen Tag mit Guide.

Von Taupo ging es in den Tonariro National-Park, wo wir eine Tageswanderung unternahmen und nach einer Nacht bei -7°C im Van gerade noch rechtzeitig den Rückweg antraten, bevor die Bergstraße für 3 tage gesperrt wurde. Mit leerem Tank erreichten wir gerade noch die nächste Tankstelle am Fuß des Berges.

Über Napier, Hastings, TAUMATAWHAKATANGIHANGAKOAUAUOTAMATEA*TURIPUKAKAPI-KIMAUNGAHORONUKUPOKAIWHENUAKITANATAHU (ja so heisst der unscheinbare Ort mit dem längsten Namen der Welt, der ansonsten völlig unspektakulär ist)und Palmerston North ging es langsam in Richtung Wellington, der HauptstadtNeuseelands, wo wir 5 Tage bei Freunden unterkamen und erst einmal das Stadtleben genossen.

Daraufhin machten wir uns auf den Weg nach Hamilton, auf dem wir den Mount Egmont besuchten und uns auf Schotterstraßen entlang der Westcoast gen Norden bewegten. Nach unserem Besuch einer Freundin in Wellington ging es auf die Coromandel Halbinsel, wo ich meinen Geburtstag mit einer Bootstour feierte, auf der ich seekrank wurde und meine Freundin den einzigen Fisch fing. 

Entlang der Bay of Plenty ging auf zum East-Cape, wobei wir auf dem Weg noch einige Tage in einem kleinen Backpacker, der geschützt in einer einsamen Bucht lag und in dem man sich ein wenig wie auf einer einsamen Insel fühlte, hängenblieben. Mit Pihi, dem Besitzer ging es dann auch noch einmal hinaus aufs Meer wobei wir uns mit ordentlich Fisch versorgten.

Mit einem kleinen Abstecher zum Lake Waikaremoana ging es über Napier und Taupo nach Piha, einem kleinen Strandort nahe Auckland, wo wir die letzten Tage verbringen wollten. Allerdings war die Enttäuschung groß und wir fuhren noch einmal hoch in den Norden nach Kerikeri und zu Shane und Jitka nach Kaeo.
....

Fotos: Cape Reinga, Lake Taupo, Tongariro Nat. Park (2), vulkanische Aktivität in Rotorua (Champagne Pool)


----------



## BigEarn (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Als ich wieder alleine on Tour war, musste erstmal ein neuer Plan her…wobei es eh immer anders kam als man plante, weswegen das Planen letztendlich Zeitverschwendung war.

So kam ich nach Hamilton zurück, wo ich eine Freundin, welche auch reiste, besuchte und zunächst eine Woche mit ihr wwoofte (siehe oben). In der Woche verwarf ich den Plan in Kerikeri Arbeit zu suchen, da ich den Holzfäller-Job, für den Shane sich einsetzen wollte, leider nicht bekam, und ansonsten wenig Saisonarbeit zu haben war.

Mit Caro ging es dann auf Irrfahrt…ohne Plan wo genau wir arbeiten wollen, ging es über Tauranga, Rotorua, und Taupo nach Napier wo wir in der Stables Lodge (http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~stables/ ) abstiegen. 

Während Caro sich einen neuen Wwoof-Job suchte fand ich, zusammen mit einem deutschen Pärchen die Gelegenheit in der Lodge umsonst zu wohnen und in Gegenleistung 3 Stunden am Tag die Zimmer und den Gartenzaun neu zu streichen. Für drei Tage arbeiteten wir darüber hinaus für einen Catering-Service, was ebenfalls eine Erfahrung wert war. Am Tag des organisierten Festes waren wir zu sechst bis tief in die Nacht damit beschäftigt, das schmutzige Geschirr von 800 Leuten sowie sämtliche Küchenutensilien von Hand zu spülen. Dass irgendwann kein warmes Wasser und keine trockenen Trockentücher zur Verfügung standen machte die Sache noch ein wenig schwieriger. In meiner Freizeit ging es natürlich des Öfteren ans Meer aber auch oft auf einen Kaffee in die Stadt oder auf Touren ins Umland. Der gefangene Fisch landete meistens in den Mägen unserer beiden Backpacker-Katzen.

So langsam wurde es wieder wärmer in NZ und mich sowie den Rest unserer kleinen deutschen Community zog es auf die Südinsel. 
......

Fotos: Streicharbeiten, Backpacker-Katze, Napier City


----------



## BigEarn (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Wir machten uns gemeinsam auf den Weg nach Wellington, auf dem ich mit Fly-by-Wire eine der vielen neuseeländischen Funsportarten ausprobierte.

In Wellington trennte sich dann der Weg der Gefährten. Ich reiste mit meinem Van und meiner Berliner Begleiterin auf die Südinsel und auf der Suche nach Arbeit nach Nelson, der sonnigsten Stadt Neuseelands. Entlang des Queen Charlotte Drives bekamen wir den ersten Eindruck von der Schönheit der zweiten neuseeländischen Insel. In unserer Unterkunft in Nelson stießen wir, wie das Schicksal es wollte, direkt auf die Anzeige von Hubi, der jemand suchte, der sich um sein Backpacker an der Wescoast kümmert. Nach einem kurzen Telefonat hatten wir die Zusage, 2 1/2 Wochen später anfangen zu können. 

Für die Zwischenzeit fanden wir eine Unterkunft in Kaikoura, an der Ostküste, einem alten Walfängerdorf, wo wir in einem Backpacker unterkamen und gegen Reinigungstätigkeiten und Betten machen am Morgen umsonst wohnen konnten. In unserem „Cleaner-Team“ trafen wir Yoda, den wir aus Napier kannten wieder, und lernten Ari aus Spanien kennen. Mit ihm ging ich regelmäßig nachmittags an den Strand und fischte auf Cod, Rochen, oder Conger, wobei es zahlreiche kleinere Haie als Beifang gab. 

Über Hanmer-Springs machten wir uns schließlich auf den Weg zurück in den Westen, wobei wir die Alpen überquerten, auf denen noch Ski gefahren wurde. Nach einer Übernachtung in Greymouth erreichten wir am nächsten Tag Punakaiki und das Beach-Hostel. (www.punakaikibeachhostel.co.nz ), wo wir die nächste Zeit arbeiten sollten.

Die Zeit in Punakaiki wurde letztendlich zur besten Zeit der ganzen Reise. Mit Hubi hatten wir einen super relaxten Chef und nach wenigen Tagen ließ er uns und sein Backpacker alleine und kehrte in sein Haus nach Nelson zurück. Wir bekamen die Manager-Accomodation, also eine eigene Wohnung und organisierten von da an das Geschehen im Backpacker alleine. Unterstützung bekamen wir nach 2 Wochen von Philip und Lena, die im Hostel wwooften (s.o.), was die Arbeit noch angenehmer machte. Morgens wurde für Ordnung im Hostel gesorgt und Brot gebacken, nachmittags Gäste eingecheckt, der Whirlpool gechlort, Rasen gemäht und das Telefon bewacht. Da wir nur 10 Meter vom Strand entfernt wohnten und zu viert waren, bleib für jeden genug Zeit sich zu entspannen und den Aufenthalt zu genießen. 

Ich war jeden Tag am nahe gelegenen Fluss zu finden in dem ich den Forellen nachstellte und den ich weit in den Neuseeländischen Urwald entlang wanderte. (Bericht hier: www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=23790&page=5&pp=15 )

....
Fotos: Fly by Wire, Kaikoura Aal, West Coast, Brownie, Queen Charlotte Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Mr. Lepo (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Hi BigEarn, 
man da haste ja ein Jahr hinter dir das ist ja der reinste Wahnsinn. Das ist ja ein Erlebnis das man so schnell nicht mehr vergisst. Da packte mich beim lesen schon wieder das Fernweh.  

MfG Lepo


----------



## BigEarn (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Nach 6 Wochen war auch die Zeit in Punakaiki abgelaufen. Mit Lena, Phillip und Katrin machte ich mich auf den Weg Richtung Abel Tasman National Park . Über die Nelson Lakes und Nelson, wo wir Hubi besuchten, erreichten wir schließlich den Ausgangspunkt unserer Wanderung am südlichen Ende des Nationalparks. Mit unseren Rucksäcken starteten wir also unseren Marsch, entlang an goldenen Stränden und durch Wälder bis zur Anchorage Bay, wo wir unser Nachtlager aufschlugen. Am nächsten Morgen, so war der Plan wollten wir bei Ebbe die Bucht durchqueren. So waren wir früh auf den Beinen, doch für Ebbe, welche um 8:30 sein sollte, wie man uns im Hostel gesagt hatte, war die Bucht noch ganz schön mit Wasser bedeckt. Na ja, nasse Füsse, hieß es, sollte man auch bei Ebbe bekommen, also liefen wir los. Da Phillip, dem größten in unserer Gruppe allerdings das Wasser irgendwann buchstäblich bis zum Hals stand, beschlossen wir nach ein paar hundert Metern umzukehren und den langen Marsch um die Bucht anzuterten. So erreichten wir nach 2 Stunden erst das andere Ufer und waren überrascht, zurückfließendes Wasser beobachten zu dürfen. Wie sich später herausstellte hatte die Dame im Hostel aus Versehen in die Spalte der Sonnenaufgangszeiten geguckt und nicht in die der Ebbe.

Mit dem Watertaxi ging es am Ende des Tages zurück zum Ausgangspunkt und wir setzten unsere Reise fort. Nach einem Absteche nach Golden Bay ging es durch die Marlborough Sounds Richtung Picton. In den Sounds fingen wir noch einige schöne Snapper von den Felsen aus, die wir uns zum Abendessen schmecken liessen. Das Wetter wurde immer besser und so war das Leben in den Vans immer angenehmer. Die Solarduschen ( diese schwarzen Plastiktüten mit Duschkopf) kamen zum Einsatz und an den Abenden war es schon wärmer.

Auf unserem Weg nach Picton beschlossen wir noch einen 3 Stunden Walk auf einen Berg bei Havelock zu steigen, von dem man eine gute Sicht über die Sounds (ähneln Fjorden) haben sollte. Nach kurzer Zeit hatten wir die Route natürlich verloren und schlugen uns durch den Busch, wobei wir die ein oder andere Wildziege erschreckten und schließlich den Blick aus den Ginsterbüschen hinaus, anstatt von einer Aussichtsplattform genossen.

Nach einem Tag in Picton ging es Richtung Kaikoura, wo wir unser altes Backpacker besuchten und abends am Strand in den Vans übernachteten. Über Christchurch ging es auf die Banks Peninsula, wo ich beschloss, nach Alexandra zu fahren um dort auf den Plantagen zu arbeiten.

....

Fotos: Abel Tasman Nat.Park, Durchqueren der Flut, Marlborough Sounds, PAuse im Abel Tasman, Unsere Karawane


----------



## BigEarn (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Das hieß, dass sich der Weg der Gefährten wieder einmal trennte. Über Timaru, Pukauri und Waikouaiti ging es also nach Alexandra, wo ich in Marges kleinem Backpacker, wo auch sie Mädels aus Wellington wohnten,  untekam. Die Arbeitsuche gestalte sich zunächst allerdings als schwieriger als gedacht, so dass ich zunächst viel Zeit zum Fischen im Clutha River und Lake Dunstan hatte, wo ich eine schöne Rainbow von ca. 75 cm überlisten konnte. 

Mit den Mädels machte ich einen Tagestrip nach Queenstown, was sich allerdings als äusserst touristisch und überlaufen entpuppte. 

In der Zeit bekam ich das erste Mal das Gefühl, dass die Luft raus ist. Ich war voll. Voll mit Eindrücken und den ständig neuen Sachen, die ich sah. Und so bahnte sich langsam das Ende der Reise an, was ich heute vielleicht ein wenig bereue, aber was damals wahrscheinlich richtig war, da ich einfach nichts neues mehr aufnehmen konnte. So machte ich mich entlang des Mt.Cook auf den Rückweg nach Christchurch von wo ich fliegen sollte. 

Nach einer Woche wurde ich schließlich mein Auto los und genoss die letzten Tage in Akaroa auf der Banks Peninsula und der näheren Umgebung. Eine Bootstour mit unserem Backpacker-Gastgeber bescherte mir noch ein einmaliges Delfin-Erlebnis. Unser Boot war umzingelt von hunderten Dolphins, neben denen wir auch noch einige Gelbaugen-Pinguine sahen.

Ein paar Tage später ging es über Wellington nach Bali. Spätestens dort vermisste ich meine neue Heimat NZ schon wieder. Nach 3 Wochen in der Sonne kehrte ich dann in den Deutschen Winter zurück. Das ist jetzt schon 10 Monate her…so langsam hab ich mich wieder eingelebt. 

Aber vermissen werde ich NZ wohl, bis ich wieder da bin. Das merke ich grad jetz wenn ich den Bericht schreibe besonders. Aber ich hab ja noch ein Auslandssemester!!!



Fotos: Clutha River, Lake Dunstan, Mt Cook, Dolphins


----------



## BigEarn (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Hier ist in Gelb nochmal ungefähr alles nachgezeichnet, was ich abgefahren habe |wavey:


----------



## Marco74 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Wow! Super! Geil!
Wer möchte nicht mal nach Neuseeland und noch genug Ziet zum Angeln haben.
Ich glaub, ich sollte mich mal nach nem neuen Arbeitgeber Down under umschauen.
Toller Bericht!
Marco


----------



## Dorschi (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Muß ein Spitzentrip gewesen sein!
Genieße Deine Zeit als Student, um mehr solche Sachen zu machen. Meine 3- Wochen Urlaube sind nicht halb so entspannt gewesen.
Auswandern nach NZ- mein Traum, um mal die Rente durchzubringen. :q  :q  :q 

Übrigens Dein Rochen war ein Adlerrochen (Eagleray)


Und ganz kleine Kritik: Schonmaß für Snapper in NZ ist?

Beste Grüße
vom NZ- Verrückten Dorschi #h  #h  #h


----------



## BigEarn (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Und ganz kleine Kritik: Schonmaß für Snapper in NZ ist?
> 
> Beste Grüße
> vom NZ- Verrückten Dorschi #h #h #h


Juhuu, wieder freigeschaltet #6 Jetzt kann ichs Dir verraten.Schonmaß für Snapper in NZ ist 27 cm. Die Fanglimits sind je nach Region unterschiedlich. In der Auckland Region meine ich z.B. 9 per person. Allerdings wird meist gefischt bis durchschnittlich jeder auf dem Boot 9 Stück hat...also einer 10 einer 8.....11 und 7....wenn das Limit denn erreicht wird |supergri


Weitere Fotos findet ihr überigens hier: www.fotos.web.de/hamster81

(auch wenn gesagt wird die Ordner sind leer, eifach draufklicken, dann kommen Bilder)


----------



## ralle (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Einfach nur traumhaft und gigantisch !!

Das wärs mal !!


Läßt du uns auch in dein Fotoalbum rein ??  So PW usw.


----------



## BigEarn (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Hab den Link geändert. Einfach unten die Ordner anklicken, dann müsste es klappen


----------



## ralle (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Jetzt gehts !!

Bin nun 3 Tag nicht im Board -- muß Bilder angucken


----------



## ralle (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Geile Bilder !!


----------



## Karstein (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Traveling Neuseeland*

Haste prima geschrieben, BigEarn - absolutes Kompliment sowie eine volle Bewertung für Bericht und Fotos!

Gruß gen Ex-Kiwi

Karsten


----------

